# General > Hobbies >  Caricature Artist

## gmcborgie

Hi,
Does anyone know of a local Caricature Artist in Caithness or Sutherland?
If so would you send me their contact details please?

----------


## demac-artist

Yes there is a 16yr that is brilliant he goes to the art classes at Bead and Crafts in wick talk to the staff they will contact Karen the tutor and she can get his details

De

----------


## gmcborgie

Thanks will do that!

----------


## neepnipper

He's going to be at the Karaoke Challenge at Pets at Home on 27th August doing caracatures as well.

----------


## Robinwood

I guess he is very busy then The President !  ::

----------

